# Newbie - sorry! Reihenfolge bei prettyphoto



## Kikilores (17. Januar 2016)

Hallo!
Vielleicht eine dumme Frage, aber ich habe es nun endlich geschafft prettyphoto einzubunden. Aber jetzt kommen die Bilder immer in der falschen Reihenfolge :-( Was mache ich falsch?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## SpiceLab (17. Januar 2016)

Kikilores hat gesagt.:


> Was mache ich falsch?


Dazu müsste man Deinen Code sehen.


----------

